# When media composers write concert works



## Rodney Money (Jan 13, 2018)

I recently discovered this: John Williams' Trumpet Concerto. Thoughts?


----------



## CT (Jan 13, 2018)

As far as his concertos go, I think I prefer his entry for flute, and also Tree Song.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jan 13, 2018)

His tuba concerto is pretty boss.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 13, 2018)

Piano Pete said:


> His tuba concerto is pretty boss.


I will have to check that out!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 14, 2018)

I have been perplexed by Williams complete change in style and aesthetic when he wrote concert works. Who is the real Williams? The man who wrote all of the great movie soundtracks or the man who wrote the concert works?

It is really hard for me to stop thinking about that issue in order to think about the work itself. However, I would never sit down to listen to music and think, "Aha, I think I want to listen to a Williams concerto." It just never happens. With the possible exception of the tuba concerto, none of his concert works are memorable for me.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 14, 2018)

Well that is writing for commercial purposes vs writing music for yourself probably? I value his concert works a lot though they are not that of an easy listening like his commercial stuff. Also his older stuff is interesting which helps to understand his developement better.


----------



## jamieboo (Jan 14, 2018)

I often have the desire to listen to Williams' Bassoon Concerto - 'The Five Sacred Trees' - I think it is beautiful!


----------



## Piano Pete (Jan 14, 2018)

Paul, I think you just gotta take both of them for what they are, the film and concert works. I cant imagine either are disingenuous.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 14, 2018)

Among the composers who really focussed on filmmusic, Korngold and Rózsa probably are the most relevant ones as composers of concert works (Korngold also is relevant for his works in the area of operas).
To a (bit a) lesser extent i would also put Bernard Herrmann in this league.

Then there is Shostakovitch, who is among the most important composers of concert music of the 20th century and who also wrote great film music.

For Williams and also Ennio Morricone i think the focus on film music was perfect.
They both shaped the history of film music to an enormous extent, but i don't think they would have played a relevant role in the area of concert music. (p.s. that's my subjective opinion, i'm not pretending to state a "fact"  )

Below two works. A concerto of Bernard Herrmann and a filmscore of Shostakovitch.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 14, 2018)

Tchaïkovski was also different person when he was writing for ballet than when he was writing for concert music. And I much prefer his ballet side !


----------



## jeremiahpena (Jan 14, 2018)

I absolutely love John William's Cello Concerto. It feels like a natural extension of his film music.


----------



## CT (Jan 14, 2018)

Piano Pete said:


> Paul, I think you just gotta take both of them for what they are, the film and concert works. I cant imagine either are disingenuous.



Agreed! In the concert works, you hear him unfiltered. In film scores, you hear him zeroing in on what the film needs, stylistically. They are both the real Williams, of course.


----------



## Leon Willett (Jan 15, 2018)

Williams' horn concerto has some moments that sound like harry potter


----------



## Sami (Jan 15, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> Among the composers who really focussed on filmmusic, Korngold and Rózsa probably are the most relevant ones as composers of concert works (Korngold also is relevant for his works in the area of operas).
> To a (bit a) lesser extent i would also put Bernard Herrmann in this league.
> 
> Then there is Shostakovitch, who is among the most important composers of concert music of the 20th century and who also wrote great film music.
> ...




Lets not forget Walton, Prokofiev, Castelnuovo-Tedesco and the rest...


----------



## blougui (Jan 16, 2018)

Indeed,in this cello concerto it's _very _difficult not to hear many of his recent score endeavours.


----------

